# AR-10



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone have any experiences with any of the different makes ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You mean different makes as in Armalite vs DPMS.. etc?

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a DPMS LR 308, 16" and a separate 18"243 upper. They both shoot great though the 308 has a bit of recoil with the short barrel.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes that s what I meant Fred, Does your DPMS take standard mags or are they strictly for DPMS ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don, i dont have an AR-10(yet)

but all of my different AR-15 rifles,all mags are interchangeable and can use all of the aftermarket brands mags as well,along with mil surplus

i believe that any AR-10 mag should work


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The Gen2 DPMS AR-10s are the way they all should be. Much lighter, a fair amount of parts are interchangeable with standard AR15 parts. They have shrunken down the parts to a proportional size, I believe I'll have to double check that it uses standard AR10 mags. The only downside seems to be price. If you're looking to do a budget build to build on as you go, check out the Palmetto uppers and lowers. You can through an upper and lower together for around 800 then just build of that as funds free up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was under the impression that the gen1 dpms rifles take a proprietary magazine. I could be mistaken but am fairly sure one of the AR-10 s on the market take a special mag.

Do you have sny pros or cons to the gen 1.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use magpul mags in my gen 1. The steel mags that came with it suck.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is a summary of the Mag situation, overall the DPMS gen 1 stuff is nice because it is probably the most cross compatible for parts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you. I've been looking at one on GB for a bit now, I just want to be sure I am getting into something with out accessory supply issues.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Be careful with build AR 10s. If i remember correctly many of the manufacturers will not interchange with each other as far as uppers and lowers without some work. I know palmetto state publishes that but I am not sure how it holds with the other manufacturers.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

My brother-in-law has a Rock River Arms and they state that only the mags they supply will work in their guns. They work flawlessly, but you can't interchange...

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

